# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Coronitas en cedro Cigar Review - decent... i guess



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a cuban that will not be enjoyed by all. Leathery and peppery sometimes sweet. Weak ash that is grey and flakey.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Coronitas en cedro Cigar Review - decent... i guess


----------

